
Magic Numbers of Amazon Web Services: 386209384616 - vitoc
https://medium.com/@vitoc/magic-numbers-of-amazon-web-services-386209384616-5482b13ca8e0#.79801l6uj
======
stygiansonic
Dog-fooding has been described as "The Golden Rule of Platforms"[1] and was
apparently part of Jeff Bezos's mandate:

" _His Big Mandate went something along these lines:... There will be no other
form of interprocess communication allowed: no direct linking, no direct reads
of another team 's data store, no shared-memory model, no back-doors
whatsoever. The only communication allowed is via service interface calls over
the network._"

1\.
[https://plus.google.com/+RipRowan/posts/eVeouesvaVX](https://plus.google.com/+RipRowan/posts/eVeouesvaVX)

------
derefr
> It’s nice to see that AWS’ supporting services are ran pretty much the same
> way as how outside companies will run their workload within AWS.

Reminds me that Heroku does (or at least did) run their slug compiler Vulcan
_as a Heroku app_ —when you push your app to Heroku, you're simply relying on
another Heroku dyno to do the work of building yours. They don't need to do
anything special to those dynos, or give them any special privileges; they're
already isolated enough to serve as build-task runners, and their only output
is to push something from their filesystem to S3, which they can do completely
obliviously to Heroku's architecture.

I believe the recently-rebuilt Heroku dashboard might _also_ be a Heroku app,
but I'm not as sure on that one.

------
eropple
This is pretty well-known. For a similar example, you have to magic-number the
Elastic Load Balancing service IDs[1] in order to dump logs to an S3 bucket.

[1] -
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/ElasticLoadBalancing/latest/Devel...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/ElasticLoadBalancing/latest/DeveloperGuide/enable-
access-logs.html#attach-bucket-policy)

------
stephenitis
It scared me initially that knowing this would open up a can of worms but
conclusion came to dog fooding and not exploit.

Thanks I never gave it and these ids too much thought until this post.

